# RIA or Taurus 38 super?



## DNS (Oct 22, 2009)

Of the two which one is the best? I did a search and both seem to be rated about the same. I just want a cheap 38 super to play with in the woods.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Why .38 super? The ammo is going to be harder to find than most (and probably more expensive). It had a reputation as an inaccurate round (I know, it sounds strange to me too).

A nice .38/.357 revolver with a 4" or 6" barrel would be an excellent alternative. Or a 9mm with a 5" barrel with hot loads.


----------



## DNS (Oct 22, 2009)

I am just trying to justify buying another 1911. 38super is just a caliber I don't have. I did not know they had a reputation of being inaccurate, though.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Packard said:


> It had a reputation as an inaccurate round (I know, it sounds strange to me too).....


i wonder how a round has a reputation for being inaccurate? do they magically fly sideways out of the barrel?

many of the pistols originally did not headspace the cartidge correctly, decades ago. the PISTOL, not the ammo was the issue. many of todays IPSC shooters would probably disgree that the round isnt accurate.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i wonder how a round has a reputation for being inaccurate? do they magically fly sideways out of the barrel?
> 
> many of the pistols originally did not headspace the cartidge correctly, decades ago. the PISTOL, not the ammo was the issue. many of todays IPSC shooters would probably disgree that the round isnt accurate.


I never paid much attention to the .38 super other than to note the accuracy issues. And my data was from about 1978 - 1982. Back then the 9mm was considered a poor brother to the .45 in terms of accuracy and both were miles behind the .38 in a revolver.

It appears that your analysis is correct. According to this discussion it was the headspace problem on the .38 Super and ammunition issues with the 9mm.

See: How Does


----------

